# Backup von PC, Laptop, Handys per WLAN auf Festplatte



## MARIIIO (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

erstaunlich, dass ich dazu noch keinen entsprechenden Thread gefunden habe:

Jede rkennt es, nur wenige machen es richtig - ein regelmäßiges Backup. 
Ich würde die Sache nun gern auch mal angehen, Ziel soll es sein, ein Laptop, einen PC (beide Windows 10) und zwei Android-Handys (alles privat, keine Geschäftsdaten) über das WLAN regelmäßig auf eine Festplatte zu sichern. Ideal wäre eine inkrementelle Sicherung á la Time Machinen von Apple, aber auch schon eine stupide wöchentliche Sicherung wäre ausreichend.

Vorhanden wäre ein ASUS Router RT-AC68U (über den alle geräte ins Internet gehen) und natürlich eine Festplatte. Komme ich da meinem Ziel schon weiter? Habe auch schon in Richtung NAS gedacht, aber das sind ja im Prinzip nur die Speicherverwalter. Mit dem PC und dem Laptop kommt man da ja schon recht weit, toll wäre natürlich eine all-in-one-Lösung, die auch auf dem Smartphone funktioniert. Da wird's dann auch mit dem NAS und dem Smartphone wieder schwierig.  Komischerweise gibt's da nichts entsprechendes zu kaufen, zumindest habe ich nix gefunden, wobei das doch eigentlich jeden Besitzer solcher Geräte irgendwann interessieren müsste... Cloud würde ich erstmal gern vermeiden, lieber lokal auf Platte (ja, RIsiko des Wohnungsbrandes, Spannungsspitzen usw. ist bekannt). 

Die wirklich wichtigen Daten sind ca. 500GB, alle Daten wären geschätzt um 3TB.

Preislich wäre ich flexibel, allerdings wäre es toll, wenn das Problem an sich unter 200€ lösbar wäre. 

Hat hier jemand aus dem Forum schon eine entsprechende Lösung umgesetzt?


----------



## fotoman (3. Dezember 2017)

Kann der Asus Router denn eine HDD im (W)Lan zur Verfügung stellen, wie das z.B. bei Fritzboxen der Fall ist (ich habe halt keine Lust, jetzt die Doku von dem Teil zu lesen).

Wenn ja wäre selbst bei den PCs immer noch das Problem, wann und wie Du das Backup durchführen möchtest (z.B. zeitgesteuiert oder beim Shutdown). Da der Router halt max ein NAS im altmodischen Sinne ist (man kann keine eigenen Scripte laufen lassen oder gar vom Hersteller vorinstallierte Programme), muss man halt vom PC aus das Backup irgendwann anstoßen. Und schon geht das Problem los, dass man bei Windows nur unzureichend Tasks beim Shutdown ausführen kann, wenn die Applikation das nicht von sich aus mitbringt. Denkt man immer daran den PC per Shutdown-Script anstat per Startmenü zu beenden, ist der PC bei zeitgesteuertem Backup immer aktiv, wenn es geplant ist bzw. möchte man ansonsten das Nachholen beim nächtsen Start (da willl ich meinen PC nutzen und nicht erst einmal auf hunderte MB an Backup per WLan warten).

Ein paar Vorschläge für kostenlose Windows-Tools gibt es z.B. hier:
Gutes / Bestes Backup-Programm?
Aufklärung: Backup mit NAS?
Suche das beste Verzeichnis-Sync-Tool
Tutorial: Automatisierte Backups in Windows mit FreeFileSync

Die u.U. einfachere, wenn auch bei weitem nicht so sichere Methode für die Daten wäre ein NAS mit OwnCloud, auf das man halt mit der OwnCloud App von Windows und vermutlich Android aus Synct. Ich habe auf meine Handy keine einzige Datei, deren Backup sich lohnen würde, daher brauche ich sowas nicht, das Adressbuch liegt in der Cloud und mein Arbeitgeber kümmert sich hoffentlcih darum, dass dadurch auf dem iOS Firmenhandy keine Datenlecks entstehen.

Seit Win 10 und damit dem Verlust meiner alten Acronis Lizenz nutze ich Robocopy um lokal die Daten des PCs beim Shutdown zu sichern. Diese Sicherung wird dann einmal monatlich (derzeit manuell) auf das NAS kopiert. Da mein NAS nicht immer läuft und ich einzig einen Schutz gegen einen HW Defekt haben möchte, genügt mir diese Art der Sicherung.

Gegen Viren/Trojaner bringt die Methode überhaupt nichts. Da müsste man die in einem der Links beschriebene Variante auf dem Server/NAS realisieren. Dann könnte ich die Daten auch gleich noch verschlüsseln und auf meinen Webspace hochladen. Wie ich mich kenne wird das aber erst realisiert, wenn ich (endlich mal) den ersten echten Virus auf meinem PC hatte.

Time Machine: kauf dir halt einen Mac oder eine Profisoftware, die sowas ähnliches unter Windows realisiert (Acronis True Image kann das m.W., ich wollte für sowas NIEMALS die Performance meines PC opfern, auch nicht mit einem auf 10 THz übertaktetne 48 Kerner und NVME SSDs) Per Robocopy könnte man es nur unzureichend realisieren, weil dies ohne großen Aufwand keine Versionierung beherrscht. Dafür wäre dann z.B. ein Linux-NAS/Server und rsync nötig.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2017)

Ist die frage, ob das automatisch sein soll, oder ob ein manuelles Backup ausreicht.

@fotoman: Wenn das Backup über Nacht läuft, kann einem ja die Performance in der Zeit egal sein.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Dezember 2017)

Zwischenstand: Es gibt viele Backup-Tools für den PC und viele fürs Smartphone, aber scheinbar hat kein Anbieter beides im Angebot  Das würde zumindest die Bedienung etwas erleichtern, dachte ich...

Dann muss ich wohl für beide Arten von Geräte was eigenständiges suchen, was aber das gleiche tut. An den Router kann ich eine Festplatte hängen, das wäre momentan mal die Konfiguration mit der ich starten würde. Dass man das Programm am PC manuell starten müsste, bzw es sich wöchentlich meldet, wäre jetzt mal noch erträglich.

Abstriche müssen wohl sein, wenn es die all-in-one-sorglos-Lösung nicht gibt


----------



## fotoman (3. Dezember 2017)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Abstriche müssen wohl sein, wenn es die all-in-one-sorglos-Lösung nicht gibt ��


Im Bezug auf alle meine PCs sind für mich bei Acronis oder Macrium Reflect (wenn die Free-Gersion nicht genügt) die einzigen Abstriche, dass die Tools Geld kosten und ein propritäres Format nutzen. Meine Acronis Backups von 2011 - 08/2016 kann ich nur noch mit einer Boot-CD (noch läuft diese auf meinem PC) oder in der Win7-VM öffnen.


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

mach doch einfach ein Backup deines Handy´s auf deinen PC, und diesen sicherst du einfach jede Woche automatisch.

Kann dir dafür nur den Veeam Agent for Microsoft Windows empfehlen, kann man sich nach einer Anmeldung auf Veeam gratis runterladen. Damit machst du beim ersten mal ein Full-Backup und danach halt nur noch aufbauend.

Dazu kannst du dir auch noch ein Image ziehen, falls die komplette Kiste mal abrauchen sollte.

Persönlich kenne ich derzeit keine bessere Lösung für lau!

Ein NAS kannst du dir dann immer noch hinstellen, oder halt eine große externe Festplatte an die Kiste hängen, je nach Bedarf.



Viele Grüße


----------



## MARIIIO (9. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!

Acronis True  Image hat doch ne App und könnte somit beides sichern (Wobei sich das am Handy wohl nur auf Bilder und Kontakte beschränkt - vielleicht kommt da mal noch mehr in einer zukünftigen Version..).
Da es für True Image ne Testversion gibt, wollte ich mein geplantes Setup einfach mal testen, allerdings scheitere ich schon dort, da ich die Festplatte, die am Router hängt  in True Image nicht finde. 

Muss die erstmal unter Windows zum laufen bekommen, dann sehen wir weiter. Ich vermute, es hängt an irgend einer Netzwerk-Freigabe o.ä.
Hat  jemand einen Tipp? Eigentlich müsste das reine anstecken der Festplatte ja genügen, um sie im Netzwerk verfügbar zu machen, oder? Im Router-Menü wird sie erkannt. Für diese einfache lokale Geschichte brauche ich ja kein "AI Disc" o.ä.,hab ich recht?


----------



## justme (10. Dezember 2017)

Du musst die Platte mounten, d.h. unter Win10 im Arbeitsplatz ->Netzlaufwerk verbinden.

Dann siehst du sie unter deinem Arbeitsplatz/Explorer als Laufwerk.


----------



## MARIIIO (12. Dezember 2017)

Danke an wuurian, jetzt finde ich die Platte im Netzwerk.

True Image macht einen guten Eindruck, hat alles, was ich brauche und noch ein paar Extras (Auch wenn ich mich nicht 100%ig auf den Schutz vor Schadsoftware verlassen möchte, aber dafür mache ich ja das Backup ).

Von den Smartphones kann man Bilder, Videos, Kontakte und den Kalender automatisch beim Verbinden mit dem Heim-WLAN sichern lassen (die beiden letzteren sind ja aber auch schon vom Gmail-Account her gesichert.)
Man kann die Intervalle für das Backup und die Art des Backups sowie viele weitere Sachen einstellen. Also genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie ich das Backup gestalten möchte:

Komfortabel wäre es, wenn ich einfach eine große Festplatte permanent an den Router hänge, auf die sie Smartphones immer sichern können und die PCs wenn sie eben an sind bzw. vor dem herunterfahren. Dann habe ich ja aber das Problem, dass ich keinen 100%igen Schutz vor Malware a la Krypto-Trojaner o.ä. habe. Dafür müsste ich ja dann eine zweite Festplatte hernehmen, auf die ich die erste in regelmäßigen Intervallen sichere. Und ich kenne mich: Wenn es nicht komfortabel ist, wird es selten bis gar nicht gemacht...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das komfortabel zu gestalten und trotzdem die volle Sicherheit zu haben? Die komfortable Lösung würde ja einen Hardware-Crash schonmal abdecken (auch ohne RAID an der Backup-Platte, da Platte im PC und Backup-Platte nur sehr unwahrscheinlich gleichzeitig kaputt gehen werden...

Bliebe noch die Frage nach dem Stromverbrauch bei permanentem Gebrauch...


----------



## justme (12. Dezember 2017)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Und ich kenne mich: Wenn es nicht komfortabel ist, wird es selten bis gar nicht gemacht...
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das komfortabel zu gestalten und trotzdem die volle Sicherheit zu haben? Die komfortable Lösung würde ja einen Hardware-Crash schonmal abdecken (auch ohne RAID an der Backup-Platte, da Platte im PC und Backup-Platte nur sehr unwahrscheinlich gleichzeitig kaputt gehen werden...
> 
> Bliebe noch die Frage nach dem Stromverbrauch bei permanentem Gebrauch...



Du könntest evtl. mit Zeitplänen auf dem Router arbeiten, kenne mich mit deinem aber nicht aus.

Das nur zu bestimmten Zeiten auf die Platte zugegriffen werden kann.

Ansonsten musst du, wenn dir deine Daten was wert sind, etwas aus der Bequemlichkeit heraus gehen, und alles noch auf eine extra Platte sichern, reicht ja alle 2 Wochen mal schnell anstöpseln..

100% Schutz gibt es sowieso nicht, ein Restrisiko bleibt immer.

Solange du keine dubiosen E-Mail Anhänge oder irgendwelche .exe Dateien wild öffnest, sieht es schonmal ganz gut aus.

Win10 hat ja mittlerweile auch schon einen Ransomware-Schutz mit drin.

Weiß ja nicht wie viele GB oder TB du an Daten hast, aber vielleicht lohnt sich ja schon ein NAS bei dir?


----------



## fotoman (12. Dezember 2017)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das komfortabel zu  gestalten und trotzdem die volle Sicherheit zu haben?


Nein, nicht  mit dem Router als NAS. Sonst wurde die m.M.n. komfortabelstes Lösung inkl.  recht hoher Sicherheit in meinen obigen Links schon genannt. Wenn  man  das vom NAS aus gesteuerte Backup dann noch mit einer automatischen,  verschlüsselten Kopie in der Could kombiniert, kann selbst die eigene  Wohnung abbrennen und man hat noch die Daten des letzten Backups.



wuurian schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht wie viele GB oder TB du an Daten hast, aber vielleicht lohnt sich ja schon ein NAS bei dir?


Dann könnte man mit sehr wenig Aufwand auch den Schutz massiv erhöhen.

U.U. kann der vorhandene Router auch Benutzerrechte vergeben. Dann könnte man für das Backup einen eigenen User nutzen, der nur temporär Schreibrechte auf die Platte besitzt anstatt diese grundsätzlich unter Windows einzubinden.


----------



## MARIIIO (13. Dezember 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> U.U. kann der vorhandene Router auch Benutzerrechte vergeben. Dann könnte man für das Backup einen eigenen User nutzen, der nur temporär Schreibrechte auf die Platte besitzt anstatt diese grundsätzlich unter Windows einzubinden.



Das ist genial! Der Router kann mit Benutzerkonten im Netzwerk umgehen. D.h. die normale Netzwerkfreigabe schalte ich ab, sodass die Platte direkt darüber aus WIndows nicht mehr erreichbar ist, wenn aber das Backup-Programm mit Benutzername und Passwort anklopft, macht der Router die Tür auf. 

Kommt der Krypto-Trojaner, sucht er im Netzwerk, findet nix weiteres und lässt die Festplatte in Ruhe

So korrekt?

DIe Konfiguration macht mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen bzw. wirft die folgende Frage auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe den Schalter bei "Freigabe aktivieren". Schalte ich diesen ein, klappt das mit der Freigabe mit Benutzername und Passwort ABER ich finde die Platte auch in der WIndows-Netzwerkumgebung. 
Schalte ich diese Freigabe ab, sehe ich nix mehr in der Netzwerkumgebung, komme aber ebenfalls nicht mehr mit Benutzer und Passwort drauf :-/

--> Heißt das, dass das doch nicht so funktioniert wie gewünscht mit dem Router? So wie mir das jetzt zunächst scheint, kann ich die Netzwerkumgebung nicht einschränken wie gewünscht, ohne den Zugriff über den Benutzernamen zu verlieren


----------



## justme (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich schätze mal eher dein Problem ist eine falsche Anmeldung, du musst vor dem Benutzernamen den Hostname vom Router angeben, auf dem meldest du dich ja an.

Das sieht dann in etwas so aus:

routername\benutzername


So sollte es funktionieren.





Auf jeden Fall einen Backslash machen \


----------



## fotoman (13. Dezember 2017)

Dass Du die Platte siehst, stört ja zunächst nicht, so lange Windwos dort nur Leserechte hat

Meine Vermutung ist, dass Du ohne aktive Freigabe garnicht auf die Platte kommst.

Von daher:
- Freigabe aktivieren
- Standarduser (u.U. mit dem Namen, mit dem Du am PC arbeitest) hat nur Leserechte auf der Platte
- neuen User einrichten (sollte am Router genügen), der auch Schreibrechte hat. Diesen dann in Acronis als Backup-User nutzen. Ob man den dann mit oder ohne Routernamen angeben muss, bleibt wohl zu testen.

Wenn dann der Trojaner nciht während dem Backup alles überwacht, sollte das ganze recht sicher sein. Und wenn der Router die Platte nicht falsch behandelt, sollte sich diese nach längerer Inaktivität auch abschalten.



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Kommt der Krypto-Trojaner, sucht er im Netzwerk,  findet nix weiteres und lässt die Festplatte in Ruhe


Zusätzlich  halt aufpassen, dass inkrementelle Backups erstellt werden oder bei  Vollbackups nicht sofort das letzte Vollbackup gelöscht wird. Selbst,  wenn ein Krypto-Trojaner dann unbemerkt einige Dateien auf dem PC  verschlüsselt hat man im Backup immer noch eine ältere Version der  Datei.


----------



## justme (13. Dezember 2017)

Meinst du mit aktiver Freigabe die Freigabe unter Windows oder vom Router aus?
Der Hostname muss mit angegeben werden, er meldet sich ja schließlich am Router an, und nicht am PC.

Die Platte muss ja eigentlich nicht gesehen werden, du musst nur im Acronis den Pfad angeben und dich richtig am Router anmelden.


----------



## fotoman (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich meine den von ihm genannten <Schalter bei "Freigabe aktivieren"> auf dem Router.

Die Platte muss zwar nicht automatisch im Netz gefunden werden. Ohne den laufenden Freigabedienst würde es mich aber wundern, wenn man von Windows aus überhaupt auf die Platte kommt. Unter Windows muss die Platte nicht eingebunden sein, falls Acronis nicht zwingend einen Laufwerksbuchstaben als Ziel für das Backup erwartet.

So lange keine AD im Spiel ist, wird wohl jedes Gerät bei einer Anmeldung von seinem lokalen User ausgehen. Auf meinem NAS (QNap mit Linux) muss ich niemals einen Computernamen (bzw. den Namen des NAS) angeben, auch die Workgroup muss nicht mit der des PC identisch sein.

Falls User und Passwort auf dem NAS mit dem des Users unter Windows identisch sind, erkennt das NAS dies korrekt. Will ich einen anderen, auf dem NAS eingerichteten User nutzen, muss ich nur den User und das auf dem NAS vergebene Passwort angeben.


----------



## MARIIIO (14. Dezember 2017)

And the Winner is: fotoman

So hat es funktioniert! Standard-User hat jetzt keine Rechte mehr, nur noch der Backup-User. 

Allerdings gilt es noch eine Sache zu prüfen, bei der ihr mit vielleicht auch noch weiterhelfen könnt: Ich sehe die Platte noch in der Netzwerkumgebung, kann auch draufgehen und mir werden alle vorhandenen Ordner angezeigt. Möchte ich aber in einen Ordner gehen, werden Benutzer und Passwort abgefragt.  Im Rechtsklickmenü finde ich keine Möglichkeit einen Ordner auf oberster Ebene zu löschen, auch die ENTF-Taste funktioniert nicht. 

Ist die Platte trotzdem sicher oder könnte sie auf irgend eine Art und weise so vielleicht doch noch ungewollt verschlüsselt werden?


Falls das so passt, wäre das ja eine Traumhafte Lösung: Sicherheit vor Hardwaredefekt (Es sei denn alle Geräte in der Wohnung werden durch eine Überspannung gegrillt -> Unwahrscheinlich oder die System- und Backup-Platte geben im selben Moment den Geist auf --> Noch unwahrscheinlicher), gleichzeitig komfortabel, da die Platte permanent am Router hängen kann UND scheinbar sicher vor Ransomware... Was will man mehr?


----------



## fotoman (14. Dezember 2017)

So lange jeder normale Windows-User (oder allgemeiner jeder User im Heimnetz, Trojaner sind auch auf dem Handy denkbar) nur lesenden Zugriff hat, kann er die Daten nicht verändern. Mir ist bisher kein Trojaner bekannt, der Daten im Netz sucht und irgendwohin im Internet sendet.

Damit bliebe als vermutlich letztes Einfallstor noch ein sehr fortschrittlicher Trojaner, der sich zunächst einmal nur einnistet und über längere Zeit alle Aktivitäten im Netz verfolgt. Dieser mag theoretisch in der Lage sein, die Aktivitäten von Acronis zu erkennen und aus der Netzwerkkommunikation User/Passwort des Backup-Users zu ermitteln.

Auch hier gilt wieder: ich habe noch von keinem Trojaner gelesen, der sowas gemacht hätte.

Naja zu allerletzt bleibt natürlich noch ein theoretischer Bug in der Firmware des Routers, welchen ein Trojaner ausnutzen könnte. Auch hier dürfte es fast wahrscheinlicher sein, dass Du mal aus Unachtsamkeit gegen die Platte stößt und diese zu Boden fällt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2017)

Ist nur die Frage, wie es aussieht, wenn der Trojaner Adminrechte erlangt. Dann hätte er auf alles Zugriff.


----------



## fotoman (17. Dezember 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wie es aussieht, wenn der Trojaner Adminrechte erlangt. Dann hätte er auf alles Zugriff.


Er müsste Admin-Rechte auf em Router erhalten, um alte Backups verschlüsseln oder löschen zu können.

Admin-Rechte auf dem PC oder Handy nützen nichts, da der Router die Rechte für die User verwaltet. Natürlich ist es denkbar, dass der Trojaner aus dem Backup-Programm die Daten des Backup-Users ausliest und dann damit auf dem Router die alten Backups verschlüsselt/löscht. Ob aber ein Trojaner solche Spezialroutinen für alle bekannten Backup-Programme implementiert hat?

Wichtig ist m.M.n. vor allem, dass man nicht nur ein einziges Backup auf dem Router hat sondern "lange genug" inkrementelle Backups (oder mehrere Voll-Backups) vorhält.


----------

